# GSD Pregnancy and Prenatal Vitimans



## MDFARMSK9 (May 20, 2014)

Hello,
Im a recently retired MPC handler.Now living a nice quiet country setting in central western MA.(just under 3 acres)

Ive been keeping,training and raising GSD's for a long time.

Im possibly expecting my first litter,Sire & Dam had a good tie yesterday morning(about 25minutes).

My Dam is a very healthy girl,our vet calls her a remarkable specimen. Which makes me chuckle every time.

At this point Im curious as to vitamin supplements that will benefit her while she is carrying.

Both Sire & Dam are in great health,high drive.Sire is 3.5yrsBlk/Tan,Dam is 2.5.Silv/Gold Sable.

Only issue regarding health is the Sire had a polyp,removed a year ago,No re-occurance.

Dam's temperament is excellent,Sire is my MPC,was my patrol dog.So temperament could be called aggressive, however the aggression was learned not inherited. Both are trained and Sire has his utility title.

Both Sire & Dam are what I consider ideal size/weight.Sire is 91Lb,Dam is 85Lb.Yes they have had shoulders & hips graded.

Photo's are about 1yr ago.

Please understand,Ive been apprehensive about joining and posting. Ive read multiple derogatory comments on the internet,not necessarily here but generally 
regarding non-professional breeding (BYB is a common term) as being shunned. I dont wish to offend anyone,but Ive been taught that GSD's should be born & whelped In the quiet and serenity of the country to help insure mentally sound offspring. This is an ideal that I hold and promote.Ive declined numerous curbside offers from -owners- claiming,Ive got a male,or Ive got a female...ect..declined with high prejudice.

Thanks for any help,and I hope to have positive exchanges with the other members of this forum.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I am not a breeder, so can't help you there. But I wanted to say welcome to the forum! You have a beautiful pair!


----------



## MDFARMSK9 (May 20, 2014)

Thank You,Here's a Photo of my senior GSD also.He retired about 5yrs ago,

Kaiser on the right(now 12.75yrs old,Yikes time dose go by fast)
Ivan on the left(3.5yrs old)

Same order in both photos.


----------



## VTcoach (Jun 28, 2005)

You don't really need supplements, just a good quality food and I typically switch to puppy food (more calories). I use Orijen dry food. Doesn't hurt to throw in some meat now and then if you have to supplement. Good luck.


----------



## MDFARMSK9 (May 20, 2014)

Thank You..

That is what Ive been hearing across the board,But just wanted to get multiple 
opinions.
Only exceptions, Supplement IF the sup's are necessary due to a deficiency..Other 
than that glucosamine as usual.

The Dam is still questionable as far as If she is pregnant,Her affection has gone up
(although she's always been an affectionate lil thing),and seems she may have had some morning sickness..

So for now,Its life as usual..Play,Train,Play.Play,Play some more!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

essential fatty acids -- high omega 3 - helps with brain and nerve development and an oil (fish) that has a good dose of DHA which will help with myelination for nerve impulse MAY BE one of the ways to affect a preventive course against DM .


----------



## MDFARMSK9 (May 20, 2014)

Well,after a long wait my girl Saschenka is expecting,we are about 3 weeks out from whelping and she is doing wonderful.
She is still a very high drive girl,so much that I have to hold her back.Her nipples have grown,started producing,she is quite plump and getting bigger almost by the minute.
her appetite is getting bigger,feeding those pups is hard work!
All she has to do is play,bobble about and be happy.She seems a little confused about whats happening to her,but Id imagine she is aware,but this is new to her so she is learning as she go's.
We are all set up for the go date., which should be around the 21st to 25th.

Ill add those sup's to the regiment,we switched to puppy food to give her the extra boost,she's eating when she wants,lost of nice clean heavily filtered water to keep her hydrated.

Our kids are getting so antsy in anticipation,this will be their first litter.


----------

